# trilobite beetles (firefly larvae)



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

anyone have any experience with these, thinking of getting a few. Duliticola hoiseni


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Woah, they look crazy. Do they live on land? Are they the larvae from genuine fireflies?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

No they are larvae of the net-winged beetles in the genus _Duliticola_


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

at least one species has been observed bioluminescing, this is not the definite species I will be getting, but I am informed that the ones I will get do have illuminating rear ends.

if they are dulticola then I'll need to make sure I have the right fungi, rotifers etc,

if they are true fireflies then I'll need a good supply of snails


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

yeah. duliticota females stay like that for their lives but the males ( 1/10th size of females ) go through the normal process and end up as beetles.

Females climb to the top if trees and "light up" to attract mates.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, apparently the males are little blue things.

would love to breed these


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

exopet said:


> yeah, apparently the males are little blue things.
> 
> would love to breed these


Oh. sounds cool 

The internet seems very limited in terms of information for these which is a shame. I think you would be best just trial and error and following some tips on natural behaviour for these.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

if you get that I DEMAND one is sent to macro junkie for a photo shoot!:lol2:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

So I guess these guys are like Axolotls? As in, they don't fully turn adult, but can still mate? Adult males and female larvae seems even weirder.

I've seen photos of huge ones with a "toxic pink" kind of colour. I bet they'd cost a lot if you found a seller, and you wouldn't get many. They seem hard to keep. And breed probably, and I'd assume they'd be wild caught from central america areas. All sorts of dodgy stuff goes on their, I'd be careful. :whistling2:

Anyway, good luck if you get any. If you manage to breed, I'd imagine these would be a perfect target for the countless impulse buyers of the "Coleoptera market". You know the ones, they get a pair, don't know what they're doing and they die a week later... so they get a different species next time "because they had bad luck before". :|


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Immature females is quite common in the arthropod world...

Several species of glow worm, bag worms and a couple of others that I can't remember the name of right now do it.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> So I guess these guys are like Axolotls? As in, they don't fully turn adult, but can still mate? Adult males and female larvae seems even weirder.
> 
> I've seen photos of huge ones with a "toxic pink" kind of colour. I bet they'd cost a lot if you found a seller, and you wouldn't get many. They seem hard to keep. And breed probably, and I'd assume they'd be wild caught from central america areas. All sorts of dodgy stuff goes on their, I'd be careful. :whistling2:
> 
> Anyway, good luck if you get any. If you manage to breed, I'd imagine these would be a perfect target for the countless impulse buyers of the "Coleoptera market". You know the ones, they get a pair, don't know what they're doing and they die a week later... so they get a different species next time "because they had bad luck before". :|


 
the toxic pink ones are from borneo

they will be WC

and I have already sourced them, but they are not cheap.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

exopet said:


> the toxic pink ones are from borneo


 Oh right... :blush:

I knew they had some in Costa Rica rainforest areas, just forgot the asian ones.


----------

